# 200+ old bottles



## rdr570 (May 5, 2011)

hello everyone....im new to this old bottle collection thing but i have over 200 bottles that my father collected, hes has passed 20 years ago and ive just had them sitting in my basement. i dont know what there worth or if there worth anything but im looking to sell them or have someone check them out and tell me what there worth... i live in northeast pennsylvania and i believe most of the bottles are from this area, but i could be wrong.  if anyone is intrested or can help me idenify these bottles it would be a help or a nice addition to your collection.  i dont have any pics at the moment but i will get them asap for you to check them out.  thanks again


----------



## rdr570 (May 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rdr570
> 
> hello everyone....im new to this old bottle collection thing but i have over 200 bottles that my father collected, hes has passed 20 years ago and ive just had them sitting in my basement. i dont know what there worth or if there worth anything but im looking to sell them or have someone check them out and tell me what there worth... i live in northeast pennsylvania and i believe most of the bottles are from this area, but i could be wrong.  if anyone is intrested or can help me idenify these bottles it would be a help or a nice addition to your collection.  i dont have any pics at the moment but i will get them asap for you to check them out.  thanks again


 
 medicine,soda, beer, perfume, whiskey,wine,milk...and others  just to name a few


----------



## edndlm (May 5, 2011)

I'm not sure where in NE PA you are , but I'm in Milford Pa in Pike County . Depending on where your @ I would be willing to look @ them for you . Ed Nikles


----------



## rdr570 (May 5, 2011)

im in moscow, about 5 minutes from scranton


----------



## edndlm (May 5, 2011)

I was at seminar at Clarion @ 81/Moosic St. yesterday & had lunch at Chick's Diner .  If you can send some pictures I could get an idea of what you have . I have to go to Gouldsboro sometime soon to pick up a bear rug from Taxidermist . My cell is 570-499-2902 & email is edndlm@earthlink.net .  Thanks Ed Nikles


----------



## rdr570 (May 5, 2011)

ok im right on 307 but the bottles are about 10 minutes away in my mothers basement, ill get some pics to you asap and you can see if they intrest you enough to meet up....can or do you get cell phone pics? i can send them that way.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 5, 2011)

> pick up a bear rug from Taxidermist


 
 really? please dont post and photos of you on it[]


----------



## edndlm (May 5, 2011)

Matt , The Bear rug would need to be larger than that for me , if you remember I'm a big guy ! LOL . 

 rdr570 ... Yes , I can get cell phone pictures via email or MMS on my BlackBerry . I look forward to seeing some pictures . The ones with embossing ( writing ) on the glass are best to photogragh first , as names & towns will help identify the bottles . Be careful , if any have paper labels , not to damage the labels , if possible . A few pictures can also help give an idea as to age of the bottles in general . About 19 out of 20 blind bottle calls don't pan out well , but those that have pictures work out much better for both parties . Ed


----------



## rdr570 (May 5, 2011)

ok sounds good, when do you plan on making a trip to gouldsboro? ill try to get the pics b4 you do


----------



## ktbi (May 5, 2011)

Don't forget to post some pictures here....we'd like to see what you have too.....thanks....Ron


----------



## Raider2152 (May 5, 2011)

i live in slatington now but my fiance and i lived just above you near tunkhannock pa


----------



## edndlm (May 6, 2011)

rdr570... I hope to go Gouldsboro in next week or two , if that works for you . Ed


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 6, 2011)

> Moosic St.


My grandparents lived up the hill. I wasn't there the day the banana truck crashed but probably at X-mas. Oh, the memories.


----------



## rdr570 (May 9, 2011)

sorry for the delay but ive been really busy over the weekend with mothers day and i had a suprise b-day for my aunts 50th....i should get pics today for every1 to see, again sry for the delay


----------



## RED Matthews (May 9, 2011)

Hello rdr570,  I summer in NY at Watkins Glen.  I don't know where you are from there but I might be of some help.
 RED Matthews  <bottlemysteries@yahoo.com>


----------



## rdr570 (May 9, 2011)

i got some pics but i cant put them up until i get home but here are some names i got off the bottles......vaseline- chese brough new york....bell-ans...lysol bloomfield nj....the charles e hires co. rootbeer philly pa....hinds honey and almond cream bloomfield, nj....philips milk of magnesia tablets....ownes......eastman kodak co. rochester  nj tested chemicals.....water and juice  32 oz......bartels.....clicouot club....stegmaier....pilers e. robinson sons....wkueblers sons......fernet branca....citrate magnesia....morans beverages.....nu-icy.....schenley....lyon and sons brewery newark nj....hiram walker canada....pluto water...kvas-o-kvas....west side bottle...scranton pa.....the christain brothers of cali.....since 1852 one bottle says......lancers rose wine.....3 in 1 oil....woodlawn....gazzosa mfg co pittson pa...old forge dairy....liberty bottle  hudson pa...lentheric....burschel dairy scranton.....sloans liniment.....physians sample.....ferro-china-bisteri new york....ace of drinks 2 for 1 renna dairy.....vicks.....dr. g.h. michel and co ohio.....the zemmer co. pitts pa....milk of magnesia clenbrook conn.....berry bro and rudd ltd london england....clorox.....aw schrader co. miles labatory....lash's bitters.....eagle bottling scranton....dazzle....oxol....citrate of magnesia....crush....old fashion.....hersheys.....mission orange  dry reg.....france bottle....geo danner rahway nj.....chicks beverage co. scranton.....lydra e. pinkham medicine....crass soda water of coke cola.......and many others without labels of writing......thanks again and pics to come soon


----------



## rdr570 (May 9, 2011)




----------



## rdr570 (May 9, 2011)

<a href="http://s1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff437/kingrick570/?action=view&current=2011-05-09_12-20-07_19.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff437/kingrick570/2011-05-09_12-20-07_19.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## edndlm (May 9, 2011)

rdr570 , I tried to click on links . but was unable to open them on Antique Bottle Forum , as well as MMS on my phone . Most bottles seem to be early to mid 1900's or after T.O.C. ( turn of century ) just judging by names . Schrader & E. Robinson & Sons could be older and maybe a few more , but can't tell without pictures . To be honest , most are probably $1.00 flea market type bottles , perhaps , with a few exceptions like the Milks or a few of the sodas & Lash's Bitters , if older than T.O.C. . Ed


----------



## rdr570 (May 9, 2011)

yea im tryin, my pics are to big so now i have to crop themor something


----------



## rdr570 (May 9, 2011)

if you want to come in look if your in the area your welcome to it.....just make offer for all bottles if intested,  contact me @ 570 504 6387


----------



## Raider2152 (May 10, 2011)

Yeah if i was to put a price on the whole lot i would say 100 bucks tops.....unless there is a rare med or mile that would help you out alot which might be the case.


----------



## surfaceone (May 10, 2011)

Hey Rick,

 Welcome. I'm not sure what's up with yer photos. There's 3 posted above, You can't move em, after you put them in photobucket, I believe. Sandwich your image code between some of these *



*, rather than using the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## rdr570 (May 11, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## rdr570 (May 11, 2011)

[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## rdr570 (May 11, 2011)

[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## rdr570 (May 11, 2011)

got it thanks


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 11, 2011)

Hi, I'd say if it's clear or amber with screw top or crown top and NO embossing as to product, just recycle it and lighten the load. I think that's 75% from the look of it. 
 It's just an opinion but I think you'll find it much more work than the $10 you might get trying to sell them off. If you plan a yard sale anyway that give then a try.
 Some look interesting, the couple Hutchinson, milks and a few others depend on locality and the other embossed, odd shapes and colors, pottery, insulators and other stuff can be sorted though later.
 The Hinds, Hires MOM,s, Lysol, Vaseline, bleach and a few others might be 50 cents to $1 on a really good day.
 I wish I could tell you he had a bottle mine but I'm afraid that's just not the case.
 Good luck, Eric


----------



## JENLUVSBOTTLES (May 12, 2011)

There is an Eastman Kodak in the first photo, I'd pay $2 for that plus shipping...


----------



## KBbottles (May 12, 2011)

Hey now guys... there are some good things in the mix here.  I see a couple milks,  some art deco sodas, a hutch or two, some BIMALs.   decent start.  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder... but yes there are quite a few that can be tossed.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 12, 2011)

I agree KB 100%.  I like the milk glass S&P shakers too and you can probably get new caps for those and use them. There are some cool shapes in there too.
 I did also see AltenmÃ¼nster which is like Grolsch in that they look nice but I think you can still get them full. There are a few others that I also remember from my lifetime. Those would be retro that 70's show stuff. Old spice, Paul Masson, Lancers etc
 One thing I think is interesting (to me anyway) is just that I rarely see a screw top Lashes. 
 This small corner has 3 of interest. The food/dairy, hutch and small embossed med. They all look like local to someone embossed bottles.


----------

